# HPS Light wiring



## powerbud (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey I bought a hps ballast and light bulb but im trying to figure out how to do the wiring can anyone give me a step by step detailed instructions? I tried setting it up but something isnt working right and the bulb wont come on any kind of help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## leelow (Nov 6, 2006)

there should be three wires white goes to the silver screw(nuetral, black goes to the gold screw(hot leg), green to the green screw(groung). it is best and safest to use fork stake-on crimps. these wires are from the ballast to the socket. make sure all connections are tight and clean.  make sure your ballast is 110v ballast rated  for the proper wattage of your lamp and type(hps). also make sure the circuit you are pluging it, the wiring and breaker are rated for the type of load you are putting on it. if this doent help please post some pics of what you have and ill try to help you further,im here so feel free to ask anything


----------



## Canso (Nov 6, 2006)

this might also help.


----------



## leelow (Nov 6, 2006)

this is the drawing that came with your ballast.or is this instructions to build a ballast.  it looks like directions to build a general generic ballast, and it look totally wrong and dangerous.  do you have a ballast or do you have a capacitor and ingitor? this doesnt look right. hooking up a ballast usually consists of plugging ballast into power source.taking secondary side of ballast and connection to the socket. and that is it . to build your own you will need a lot of info on ignition temp durations pwr factor ect.. do you have any photos of the set up u have?


----------



## leelow (Nov 6, 2006)

ok maybe i see what might be going on you should have two sets of wires comming out of your ballast, correct. one set is the feed from your pwr source
the common should be the white wire which if not already connected to a male plug you will have to connect to male plug (silver screw) larger prong, next in from the same group of wires (group should have labels 120 277 220 )connet the 120v wire to the male plug smaller prong.then connect the ground green wire to 3 wire on plug. that should take care of your line side (feed) next is the load side to your socket, you should have 3 wires  comming out of ballast or maybe more connect the white or common first to the silver screw on socket. then the black or wire marked 120v to the gold screw on socket. then the ground to the green screw. let me know how it goes


----------



## Canso (Nov 6, 2006)

my diagram is self explanatory,  the wires should be labled.

I'm asuming he's having trouble on where to wire the Capacitor and Ignitor.


----------



## powerbud (Nov 8, 2006)

Actually guys I figured it out the 120V was loosesly connected to the black wire so other then that I got it to work thanks for all your help.


----------

